# 559 Mooneys grove park visalia



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

What happend to cruzing and bbqing on sundays at mooneys grove on sundays ?I thinck we should bring it back what every one thinck?


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

YOU BBQ-N HOMIE??


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ill start it off with the first bbq !!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wut up 559 ?


----------



## dbonelli80 (Apr 11, 2012)

I thinck we should bring it back


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

dbonelli80 said:


> I thinck we should bring it back


TTTT!! LETZ DO IT 559!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Really no one wanna chill n grill cruz da park exy!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Any clubs down to get it krackin at mooneys grove again ??


----------



## CHOLOS CAR CLUB (Oct 28, 2010)

I THINK YOU GUYS SHOULD JUST LIKE WE BROUGHT CRUISING BACK TO MODESTO AND HAVE OUR THING AT SONICS EVERY FRIDAY


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTTT!!


----------



## STEP UR GAME UP (Sep 12, 2007)

come to fresno we got cruzing every sunday kingcanyon from 8;00 to 10;30..no cop to bug us rallys parking lot.... then blackstone gets better.....no one be tripin out here like people say they do!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

mooneys grove sunday afternoons TTTT!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wut up 559?


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

*ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC AT MOONEY gROve PARK MAY 26.........*


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

V-TOWN ROLLERZ said:


> *ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC AT MOONEY gROve PARK MAY 26.........*


:thumbsup:

SEE YOU THERE....


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

toker1 said:


> mooneys grove sunday afternoons TTTT!!!!


:nicoderm:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

V-TOWN ROLLERZ said:


> *ROLLERZ ONLY PICNIC AT MOONEY gROve PARK MAY 26.........*


TTTT!!!! C u there!!!!!!!


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

Brown Society said:


> :thumbsup:
> 
> SEE YOU THERE....


:thumbsup:


----------



## V-TOWN ROLLERZ (Jan 14, 2003)

toker1 said:


> TTTT!!!! C u there!!!!!!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

too many placas:nono:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Dont know were u go but there isnt any on sundays at mooneys grove on easter there were like 6 all togeather TTT for mooneys grove sunday afternoons perfect place to cruz n chill!!!!!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTMFT!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT for mooneys grove on sundays !!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TO THE TOP!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTTT!!!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Heading out to mooneys grove TTTT!!!!!!any body go out there stop by say wut up!!!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ProjectMatt (Oct 20, 2010)

Let's do this!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTTT!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Mooneys grove great place for mothers day bbq n chill TTT!!!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Cruzin on a Sunday afternoon


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Fuk it if we don't have any lowriders that wanna Cruz on Sunday afternoons chill n grill ill still b there.


----------



## elcoshiloco (Oct 25, 2006)

I don't live in Visalia but I've been there a couple of times. Real nice little city. Wouldn't mind living there.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

BACK TO THE TOP !!!!!!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Mooneys grove to the top!!!!!!!


----------



## macduece (May 12, 2010)

Lmao shits dead


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

That's y I said lets bring it back I'm not trying to stay cooped up on Sundays MOONEYS GROVE ON SUNDAY AFTERNOON TTT!!!!


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

:h5: Im down


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT lets do it spread the word MOONEYS GROVE PARK SUNDAY AFTERNOONS


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:cheesy: PLACAS =:twak::buttkick::angry::boink:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :cheesy: PLACAS =:twak::buttkick::angry::boink:


U must of only been there n Easter or u got it mixed up wit some other place bro


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

What Sunday is this gonna kick off


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Raidernation94 said:


> What Sunday is this gonna kick off


SUNDAY AUGUST 12 MOONEYS GROVE PARK CHILL N GRILL 1M TO 6M ALL WELCOME (NO DRAMA)


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT lets get this picnic popn


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTTT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

toker1 said:


> SUNDAY AUGUST 12 MOONEYS GROVE PARK CHILL N GRILL 1M TO 6M ALL WELCOME (NO DRAMA)


TTMFT!!!!


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

Bump!!!!!!


----------



## montemanls (Oct 16, 2005)

ttt traffic roll call, and all 559 riders, let's make it happen.


----------



## BrandonMajestics (Mar 18, 2010)

TTT Majestics Cen.Cal will be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTMFT!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Come join us on August 12 at mooneys grove for a picnic to sapport the lowrider movement in the central valley TTT!


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

I lived in lemoore from 89-96 I remember driving there it was a happening place back in the day


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Yezzir. Hope to c u there August 12 bro ttt


----------



## angeldominguez65 (May 11, 2009)




----------



## angeldominguez65 (May 11, 2009)




----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT ill c u there homie. I'm down to support ur show


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Due to scheduleing conflict I will b moving the picnic to the following weekend of August 19 at mooneys grove park sorry for any inconveince to any one so spread the word and hope to c u there ttt


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

toker1 said:


> Yezzir. Hope to c u there August 12 bro ttt


Let me see if I can convince my wife on the 8hr drive


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

Fuck yeah let's get visa poppin again


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Raidernation94 said:


> Fuck yeah let's get visa poppin again


Picnic date has been moved to the following weekend August 19 due to scheduling conflicts that couldn't b resolved hope to c u there its gonna b a good day spread the word hope to c u there


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT lets make this happen 559!!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:yes::nicoderm:


----------



## Big Rob M (Jun 20, 2007)

toker1 said:


> TTT lets make this happen 559!!


Let's do this


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT!! ILL C U THERE HOMIE!!!!!!


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:boink:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

toker1 said:


> U must of only been there n Easter or u got it mixed up wit some other place bro


VISA IS WHERE I WAS BORN BRO uffin:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> VISA IS WHERE I WAS BORN BRO uffin:


TTT!! Well hope to c u out there for the picnic then homie lets supper our lowrider movement here in the central valley! !


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

:nicoderm:


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

559 karlo will be there to support my homies................


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

BRING OUT THEM FAMILIAS, LOW LOWS AND BBQ GRILLS FOR A DAY OF LOWRIDING FUN AUGUST 19 !!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TO THE TOP!!!!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

12 more days then its q and cruise time ttt


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

WT UP. 559 209 661


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

4 more days come out and support our lowrider movement at mooneys grove picnic hope to c the lowrider community show support ttt


----------



## 73loukat (Oct 18, 2009)

209 will be da house,2 days to go :nicoderm:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTTT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks to all the clubs and solo riders that came out to support our lowrider movement at mooneys grove park last Sunday we had a blast fellas!! Hope we can do it again next year


----------



## 559karlo (Oct 24, 2007)

toker1 said:


> Thanks to all the clubs and solo riders that came out to support our lowrider movement at mooneys grove park last Sunday we had a blast fellas!! Hope we can do it again next year


Next year lets do it next month!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

559karlo said:


> Next year lets do it next month!


I'm down for that to lets see who else is!!


----------



## J RAIDER (Feb 23, 2010)

559karlo said:


> Next year lets do it next month!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Letz get it krackin!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Wut up 559??!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTMFT FOR MOONEYS GROVE PARK ON SUNDAY AFTERNOONS


----------



## mAjOrGaMe93 (Dec 22, 2010)

I got alot of family in hanford when I was a kid like in 88 89 my uncles would takes us cruising on mooneys it was the spot.. STRAIGHTGAME SAN DIEGO C.C


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ttt lets get it krackin!! Central valley lowrider movement picnic at mooneys grove park Visalia CA date to be announced!!!!!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTTT!!!!


----------



## RODRIGUEZ MADE (Jun 7, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Si Se Puede cc (Nov 8, 2012)

:thumbsup::thumbsup: T.T.T


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT!!!!


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

When's the next get together at mooneys park


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Ill have the date and all the info up by next month TTT FOR THE CENTRAL VALLEY LOWRIDER MOVEMENT!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:dunno: too many placas


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

Still waiting for a pic of anyone with a car doesn't seem to be any cars there


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> :dunno: too many placas


Thiz Guy again!!!!!smh


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Last year wus a great turn out this year will b even better!!!!


----------



## PLANETGETLOW (Sep 22, 2003)

If anybody is interested in reaching out to Law Enforcement to keep the peace, I personally know a high-ranked LE. Just PM me, and reach out to him. It would be nice for him to see that we (lowriders) are NOT affiliated with gang-bangers.


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

toker1 said:


> Thiz Guy again!!!!!smh


x2 LOL wat up 559


----------



## Brown Society Tulare (Aug 12, 2005)

DAY BEFORE EASTER WILL BE BUENO..30th....:biggrin:


----------



## REGALHILOW (Apr 19, 2007)

T5
T5
T9


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTMFT!!!!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

MOONEYS GROVE PARK!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Brown Society said:


> DAY BEFORE EASTER WILL BE BUENO..30th....:biggrin:


I'm thincking August


----------



## HOTEL CALIFORNIA (Dec 24, 2006)

Brown Society said:


> DAY BEFORE EASTER WILL BE BUENO..30th....:biggrin:


The saturday before Easter is set on stone... No need to think twice... Toker refers to later on in summer


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTTT!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

SUNDAY AUGUST 11,2013 TRAFFIC &MAJESTICS COMEING TOGEATHER TO BRING YOU THE 2ND ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNIC TO KEEP OUR LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GOING IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY SO BRING OUT THEM BBQERS AND FAMILYS AND DONT FORGET THOSE LOW LOWS AND LETS HAVE A GREAT DAY AT MOONEYS GROVE PARK!!!!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

toker1 said:


> SUNDAY AUGUST 11,2013 TRAFFIC &MAJESTICS COMEING TOGEATHER TO BRING YOU THE 2ND ANNUAL LAYITLOW PICNIC TO KEEP OUR LOWRIDER MOVEMENT GOING IN THE CENTRAL VALLEY SO BRING OUT THEM BBQERS AND FAMILYS AND DONT FORGET THOSE LOW LOWS AND LETS HAVE A GREAT DAY AT MOONEYS GROVE PARK!!!!!!!


TTT


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

toker1 said:


> TTT


TTFT!!!!!!


----------



## N2KARZ (Feb 23, 2012)

cant wait till summer


----------



## Raidernation94 (Feb 17, 2012)

Me too homie winters been too long


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT AUGUAST 11, mooneys grove park its going down once again dont miss out!!!!!!


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

toker1 said:


> TTT AUGUAST 11, mooneys grove park its going down once again dont miss out!!!!!!


TTT!!!!


----------



## felix96 (Jul 3, 2008)

View attachment 632148


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

felix96 said:


> View attachment 632148










:h5:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTTT


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/user/ONAPICS?feature=watch:thumbsup:


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

TTT for mooneys grove park


----------



## toker1 (Jan 25, 2009)

Aug 11 dont miss out !!


----------

